# Ninite - Download/ Install Multiple Programs Fast.



## rishitells (Feb 1, 2010)

*ninite.com/
*The easiest way to get apps.*



Pick your favorite software.
Start your customized installer.
You're done!

A great utility I came across while browsing 
hope u will like it.


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 2, 2010)

whoa... thats cool stuff... thnx for sharing!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 4, 2010)

nice... i like it... good find


----------

